# Copying clips from copywrite protected DVDs



## Ryan Anderson (Jul 20, 2009)

Is it legal to copy clips from DVDs you have purchased? What programs can you use to do so? I have " CyberLink DVD Suite Deluxe " but it won't copy from it because the DVD is protected.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Generally no. It is copyrighted material.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Generally, and although they dont like it, copying is ok. Sharing is illegal. You can copy for your self, for instance if your backing up or ripping to a media server, but if you attempt to share that in any way shape or form, your breaking the law. Your also not supposed to alter the material without permission (showing/creating clips for example) so shouldnt be doing that with copyrighted material.

It wouldnt be within the realms of the unwritten (or written!) laws or code of conduct for us to actively help people copy material or cut it up into clips. Forum rules also prohibit the discussion of copying copyright material for obvious reasons.

Thankyou

I have closed the thread pending the decision of admin


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

That is why I did not delete the thread. What he was asking was not necessarily illegal but we don't know what he intended to do with it. We don't want to go down that road regardless and we want everyone to understand the forum's position on the matter. We don't participate in copying copyrighted material, and we don't discuss it. If people want to do it for fair use that is fine, but they won't get help here getting around copy protection regardless.

This thread will remain closed. It is the clear policy of Home Theater Shack that we do not discuss procedures for, nor condone copying of copy protected, copyrighted material. Discussion of the legality or ethics of doing so and the limits of fair use are allowed, and a thread in that context would clearly be no problem. This one, however, began with the discussion of software to defeat copy protection, then continued with additional suggestion for other software to do so, which crosses the line. The follow-up post with the suggestion was deleted and I am leaving the thread closed.


----------

